# World War 2 Aero Engines



## Andrew (Jul 1, 2004)

To my knowledge there were 14 types of Aircraft that used the Rolls Royce Merlin Engine during the War. The Rolls Royce Merlin being used in some or all of the various Marks of Aircraft produced, these I think are

Spitfire/Seafire
Hurricane/Sea Hurricane
Fairey Battle
Bolton Paul Defiant
Fairey Fulmer
Mustang
Mosquito/Sea Mosquito
Hornet/Sea Hornet
Fairey Barracuda
Lancaster
Wellington
Beaufighter
Halifax
ME109 Bouchan

The Merlin Engine was used in just 1 Mark of the Beaufighter, Wellington and the Halifax, where the pilots of the said Aircraft reported better flight characteristics with 1 engine out, and they could fly at a higher altitude, but with the Bristol Hercules Engines the pilots said that they had higher speed at or near ground level, there was also a Mark of the Lancaster which were fitted with Bristol Hercules Engines.

Can anyone think of any more WW2 Aircraft that used the Rolls Royce Merlin?

Was there any other Aero Engines Produced that were used in as many different types of Aircraft as the Merlin?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2004)

The Me-109 (With Merlin) was actually designated the Ha-1112 (Hispano-Built) Buchon. Just correction of a minor mistake.


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jul 1, 2004)

The DB series of engines were used in a lot of aircraft, and so was the P&W R-2800 but I don't think they reached the levels of the Merlin.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2004)

i doubt anthing did, and there were many more experimental types that used it....................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Jul 2, 2004)

Well, there were alot of expiremental types using the R-2800 but you are probably right.


----------



## Andrew (Jul 2, 2004)

> To my knowledge there were 14 types of Aircraft that used the Rolls Royce Merlin Engine during the War. The Rolls Royce Merlin being used in some or all of the various Marks of Aircraft produced, these I think are
> 
> Spitfire/Seafire
> Hurricane/Sea Hurricane
> ...



I forgot one Aircraft on this list 
The Whitley
That makes it 15 in all


----------



## Dan (Jul 2, 2004)

Andrew said:


> > To my knowledge there were 14 types of Aircraft that used the Rolls Royce Merlin Engine during the War. The Rolls Royce Merlin being used in some or all of the various Marks of Aircraft produced, these I think are
> >
> > Spitfire/Seafire
> > Hurricane/Sea Hurricane
> ...


and incase you haven't noticed they are all British planes (not american, british)


----------



## Dan (Jul 2, 2004)

ok so i was wrong about ALL of them being british (the mustang is american) but the brits still flew in the mustang


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2004)

what's the problem with them all being british??


----------



## Dan (Jul 2, 2004)

NOTHING


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2004)

they why make the point??


----------



## Dan (Jul 2, 2004)

Because:"reminds me of the time i sank the Tirpitz"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2004)

how??


----------



## plan_D (Jul 2, 2004)

And a major mistake: The Ha-1112 was Spanish not British. And the Bf-109 was German.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2004)

> but with the Bristol Hercules Engines the pilots said that they had higher speed at or near ground level, there was also a Mark of the Lancaster which were fitted with Bristol Hercules Engines.



but the Mk.II lancaster was slower than the Mk.I/III...........................


----------



## dead parrot (Jul 12, 2004)

2 more for the list:

Avro York
P-40 F/L (Packard Merlin, built under license)

That's 17, I think


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2004)

the avro york was a post war conversion....................


----------



## dead parrot (Jul 12, 2004)

Maybe it's wrong, but my reference has the first prototype flying on July 5, 1942 and the third prototype being used as a VIP transport for Churchill from 1943. BOAC had 5 of them in 1944 for use as transports between the UK and North Africa.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2004)

they're generally considered a post-war plane as they were fist used on a "large" scale during the berlin airlift......................


----------



## dead parrot (Jul 16, 2004)

Lancs, I reckon you know way more about the York than I do, but just reading from the book, those 5 in the BOAC were production models (C.1s). But would they be considered civilian aircraft?? Hmm...

No doubt that the majority of Yorks were post-war, but I wonder if it's okay to sneak them on to the list anyway?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2004)

you might as well, the york used the same wings and engines (amoung other things) as the lancaster......................


----------



## abcdragonfly (Oct 31, 2005)

The F model of the Curtis P-40 Warhawk (about 1300 built) also used the R-R Merlin engine. A copy of the North American P-51 Mustang built under license in Austraila also used the Merlin along with another Aussie bird whose name eludes me now, but, I will find out and post another reply.
This is cool. I 've studied WW2 aircraft all my life but never find anyone to disscuss it with.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 31, 2005)

A copy of the North American P-51 Mustang used the Merlin engine because the real North American P-51 Mustang used the Merlin engine too. The major variants of the wartime Mustangs anyway.


----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 31, 2005)

I think the Bouchon was a post war conversion of the Bf109, if we want to include post war planes there is also the Fiat G59 (basically a G55 with Merlin instead of DB605)


----------

